# Meldahl - 7/2



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Put in at the Neville ramp @6:30 am, caught bait then headed up to the dam. Fished from the dam back down to below Neville. Water was @28.8 ft, with strong current. Temp 75 degrees and zero visibility. Water the color of coffee with cream. Fished in depths from 20' to 40'. Off the river around 1 pm.

In 6 hours of fishing managed one large softshell turtle . The gar were everywhere, couldn't use live shad, they wouldn't last 2 min before being mauled by the toothy pests. Tried filleting large shad and hooking them so they'd have a "live" bait action in current. Stoopid gar were ripping on them as well. Once I went to "cut" bait the gar left bait alone but nothing else happened, except the turtle.

Not sure what the deal is but I've had a very tough time of it on the river this year. With the exception of a little wiper action the cat fishing has been off for me. I know that night fishing is the better choice this time of year but still in that much time on the water usually something will bite. I'm hoping that later July and August will settle into a better pattern.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

But my trips so far have been successful. Nothing big (they never are) but I've managed cats every trip out. No turtles yet but that was my claim to fame when I first started on the river. Just ask Doc! LOL

I don't know what is up but below the dam should be good. Current, good rain this year and not a lot of stagnation to lower oxygen levels. Temps are good. Too bad it didn't shake out. It sucks spending the bucks to fish areas that don't produce. Someday I'll get to the dam to try it. Someday...

UFM82

Good to hear from you


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Craig,

I gotta tell you that as I was typing up this post I was thinking about some of your posts from years past. I was afraid maybe the "curse" had somehow been passed along...kidding of course....lol.

Seriously though, I know the fish are there, I know I've got the right baits in the water and I'm in the places where catfish are. Sometimes I guess we just have to be content with good "Fishing" and not neccessarily "catching"...nothing like a little humility.


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

montagc said:


> This guy is having some luck:
> 
> http://www.local12.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=2753ee4e-c000-413a-9ab5-e584cf587f6e
> 
> I wonder, when the water has some reciprocity as far as licensing, does the record fall in the state of licensing or the state to which the water belongs?


Lol, that thing looks too fat to swim!


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Fished the same water 07-02-08 7:00 PM until 1:00 AM. Only caught 1 blue about 6 lbs. Launche at Foster on KY side fished from there up. No gar trouble but no catfish trouble either?????????


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm still firmly in control of "the curse". If I could catch a fish over 10 lbs my head would explode. LOL

UFM82


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Just a strange spring/summer so far in my opinion.
I was in the "my last cast" mode Saturday morning, I hadn't caught a thing, my last cast, using a home poured 3oz spoon white w/4/0 bait holder hook w/chartruese twister tail, what do you know, a 32" Blue. I guesstimate 12-15 lbs.
Not as many wipers as last year, but river has been high most of the spring/early summer, so I forecast great fishing for the rest of the summer! 
LMJ


----------

